# لماذا ارتفعت اسعار الذهب الى 960 دولار للاؤقية



## alshangiti (17 فبراير 2009)

المعدن الأصفر الذي حقق ارتفاعا بنحو 4 % خلال العام قد يكون مهيأ لمواصلة ارتفاعاته على مدى الشهور القليلة المقبلة رغم التأثير الواضح للأزمة العالمية على أسواق أغلب السلع الأولية وفي مقدمتها السوق البترولية.

فمن الواضح أن العامل الجيوسياسي سيظل يمثل ورقة دعم للمعدن الاصفر في ظل أجواء التوتر التي تعيشها منطقة الشرق الأوسط على خلفية التصعيد الإسرائيلي في غزة, وفي الوقت الذي تشهد فيه الحدود الباكستانية الهندية حالة تأهب قصوى لاحتمالات حدوث مواجهة عسكرية.

ومن المعروف وكما تشير تقديرات المجلس العالمي للذهب فإن الهند تعد أكبر مستهلك للمعدن الأصفر على مستوى العالم حيث بلغت حصتها في العام الماضي من إجمالي مشتريات المعدن بنحو 20 %.

وهناك عامل أخر سيدعم تحركات المعدن الأصفر وسيعزز من مكانته كملاذ آمن للاستثمار خلال المرحلة الراهنة يتمثل في استمرار حالة القلق التي تنتاب أسواق المال بشكل عام لما تخبئه الأزمة العالمية من تداعيات جديدة في الوقت الذي تتجه فيه معدلات العائد على أغلب العملات الرئيسية نحو التراجع خاصة الدولار حيث اقترب سعر الفائدة نحو الصفر

وحول تحركات سعر المعدن الأصفر خلال الأسبوع أشارت شبكة بلوم الإخبارية إلى ارتفاع المعدن الأصفر لعقود شهر فبراير 2009 الآجله بنحو 23.2 دولار أو 2.7 % ليبلغ 871.2 دولارا للأونصة في بورصة نيويورك للسلع وهو ما يعد أعلى ارتفاع منذ 17 ديسمبر الحالي 2008.

وارتفع سعر الفضة لعقود شهر فبراير الآجلة بـ18 سنتا أو 1.7 % ليبلغ 10.53 دولارا للأونصة، غير أن المعدن ما زال متراجعا بنحو 29% منذ بداية العام المقبل يناير 2009.

وكانت التحركات الأخيرة لسعر المعدن الأصفر خاصة بعد تجاوز مستوي الـ 810 دولار للأونصة في الأسواق العالمية تعكس حقيقة لا مناص منها وهي أن المعدن ما زال مهيأ لاستعادة مكانته لدي المستثمرين كملاذ آمن في مواجهة نزيف الخسائر الحادة التي خلفتها الأزمة العالمية.

وقد يعزز من ذلك الاتجاه الأحداث الأخيرة التي شهدتها مدينة مومباي عاصمة المال الهندية حيث يمكن التعامل مع تلك الأحداث كواقع جيوسياسي جديد في إطار الأزمة المالية وهو ما يؤكد استمرار احتفاظ المعدن بمكانته كوعاء ادخاري آمن خلال الأزمات سيما وأن الهند كما هو معروف تعد أكبر مستهلك للمعدن الأصفر في العالم.

فقد تمكن المعدن الأصفر في تحقيق ارتفاع بنحو 14% خلال الشهر الحالي في بورصة نيويورك للسلع وهو ما يعد الأعلى منذ 9 أعوام أو تحديدا سبتمبر عام 1999.

من جانب آخر توقعت مصادر مطلعة ارتفاع الإنتاج العالمي من الذهب للعام المقبل وذلك لأول مرة منذ أربعة أعوام وذلك مع إقدام كل من الصين وإندونيسيا على زيادة المعروض في الأسواق.

وأشار مكتب الأبحاث الاقتصادية والزراعية الأسترالي الذي يتخذ من كانبيرا مقرا له إلى إمكانية ارتفاع إنتاج المناجم إلى 2476 مليون طن متري خلال العام المقبل.

غير أنه في المقابل توقع المكتب في بيان له إمكانية تراجع متوسط سعر أونصة المعدن الأصفر بحوالي 7 % ليبلغ 810 دولارا للأونصة وذلك نظرا لأن أجواء الركود الاقتصادي وضعف معدلات النمو تحد من الطلب على المعدن كملاذ في مواجهة ضغوط التضخم
حيث ان التضخم كان يدفع الناس الى شراء الذهب ولكن الان نظرا لضعف معدلات النمو فان الطلب على الذهب قل كثيرا للغاية


----------

